# Trade??????



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

This is just a " put yourself in my shoes" question.........I have a chance to trade my Beretta 96(brunion frame-inox slide) unfired, for a S&W 686-4 6 in. barrel stainless, with 36 rounds through it. Just assuming that we both want to trade, fair trade??????


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Based on the information I found in my "Gun Trader's Guide" it appears the two guns are of approximately equal value. If it's a trade both of you can be happy with I'd say go for it. The model 686 is an excellent revolver. I've had one for years and wouldn't think of parting with it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like a fair trade to me....JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks.......still pondering..........


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

berettabone said:


> This is just a " put yourself in my shoes" question.........I have a chance to trade my Beretta 96(brunion frame-inox slide) unfired, for a S&W 686-4 6 in. barrel stainless, with 36 rounds through it. Just assuming that we both want to trade, fair trade??????


Beretta for semi-autos. Smith & Wesson for revolvers. Amen and amen.

Best regards and congratulations to Governor Walker, by the way. I toasted him with a couple Leinies this evening!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It was a good win for the people and state of Wisconsin. Same feeling, the best of both gun worlds........


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

berettabone said:


> It was a good win for the people and state of Wisconsin. Same feeling, the best of both gun worlds........


Our son-in-law (native and resident of The Only Waunakee in the World _and_ part-owner of the Green Bay Packers, I might add) had never voted in his life. Our daughter convinced him that he _was_ going to vote this time. Proud of the boy. Leinies and squeaky cheese all around!

*On, Wisconsin!*


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Been there, nice little town.............good for the son in law.....I'm more of a Pabst and Widmars brick myself.........


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What is prompting you to trade your Beretta pistol for the revolver?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I already have a 96 inox, and a revolver would make a nice addition......used to shoot revolvers when I was younger, and like the 686....have other Beretta's....just a nice " house gun".


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Well if you have another then by all means do the trade, you won't be sorry.


----------

